# rockram hammers



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

been seeing them cheap in several magazines i get. brand new. am i getting suckered in by low price here? anybody have experience with them?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I see them at Ritchie Bros. all the time for cheap. I could have bought a brand new one for our 315 for $7,000. I just do not trust them IMO.

A local blasting company has one on their Hitatchi 220. They shot a foundation I did. He brought in that machine for me to use. I ended up using it for about 5 days. It seemed to work pretty good. That rock was really hard and it still chipped away at it.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Never ran one, or even heard the name. Have experienced issues with off brand "demolition" equipment. Big thing to look into is parts availability. If you can get the attachment cheap, but it is not reliable due to design, or parts availability, is it a deal?


----------



## Rocksystems (Mar 26, 2017)

*Check with FEL-TECH Hammer Division about rockram hammers*

FEL-TECH hammer division recently saved me thousands of dollars on these Rockram hammers. I was one of the "rockram" buyers at an auction. I purchased three hammers at an auction. I was looking for information about them and when i tell you nobody had any information or parts for these hammers WOW. i even tried the company that sells the hammer with the monkey picture on it but, no help at all. i came across a company called FEL-TECH Hammer Division on the east coast. I looked at their web site and I must say, these guys know hammers better than anyone i ever came across in 25 years. Then they sent me a picture of their test center.
They stayed on the phone with me for over an hour and got me through a major mess. They literally saved me thousands of dollars with that one phone call. They sent me pictures of their tool and chisel center and their parts center. The parts and the tools they had in was amazing. i went down to their shop a week later and was welcomed by the actual owner of the company. he gave me a tour and then asked me if i wanted to watch a very large hydraulic hammer being tested in their test center right inside the building. The owner gave me a case of grease to try at no cost and actually had their technitions give me a lesson on a rebuild that they were doing on a hydraulic hammer.
Guys, if i can tell you anything in this post look at this company for your parts on hammers and their tool selection. I didn't count the number of tools but it was in the thousands. just amazing people and a very good company. One other thing i want to mention about them. i would say they had at least 50 hammers on the floor already rebuilt. Amazing guys just amazing.
jerry:thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you on their payroll?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


dayexco said:


> you on their payroll?


----------



## farmboy555 (Aug 13, 2006)

I would also like to know more about the different hammer brands. 
Don't need one often. But would be nice to have in the arsenal


----------

